# Hello, from Mino and I.



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, pretty mare you have there!!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Hello and welcome! Nice horse


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Your mare is beautiful.


----------



## Odmi (Aug 22, 2012)

*Thank you very much for your comments.*​


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! I really like your horse. And by the way what is Trigeminal Neuralgia?


----------



## Odmi (Aug 22, 2012)

*Thank you! Here is a webpage with information on it (it also is called headshaking): Headshaking in Horses: A Resource Page*​


----------

